# Non Conductive Gloves Good Brands?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Snacktime said:


> I have been wanting gloves for a long time, I mostly work in live 480v 3 phase. I have never had gloves or a suit, what is the life expectancy and how should I store them?


This should be good.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Snacktime said:


> I have been wanting gloves for a long time, I mostly work in live 480v 3 phase. I have never had gloves or a suit, what is the life expectancy and how should I store them?


Talk to your POCO guys, and ask what they use!


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Salisbury
http://www.salisburybyhoneywell.com/en-US/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Store them in the bag, fingers up & lightly powered. 
Inspect before each use and test as required. 

Here we swap the gloves every 6 months.
They get tested and returned. We use 2 colors so we can quickly spot untested ones. 

The leather protectors are replaced as needed.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

screw the gloves.. working 480 hot, what are gloves going to do for you when you get a nice arc flash to the face?


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> screw the gloves.. working 480 hot, what are gloves going to do for you when you get a nice arc flash to the face?


Leaves the fingerprints intact for positive identification.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

fondini said:


> Leaves the fingerprints intact for positive identification.


:thumbup:


----------



## Snacktime (Jun 16, 2012)

Honeywell product! I can get a good price on those or free! What powder do you use in the glove?

I dont like working in hot panels, but that is a whole nother issue.

Looking at a flash jacket and a helmet too just one step at a time.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Snacktime said:


> Honeywell product! I can get a good price on those or free! What powder do you use in the glove?
> 
> I dont like working in hot panels, but that is a whole nother issue.
> 
> Looking at a flash jacket and a helmet too just one step at a time.


Glove dust from Salisbury.

Working it hot is a bad idea. You might be needing more then just the brain bucket and jacket. 
You need to get training for the hazard and wear the appropriate safety apparel. Also do you have the proper insulated tools, hot work SOP and all the other bells & whistles?

BTW, a quality tattoo that is deep will be good for identification after the flash.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Snacktime said:


> I have been wanting gloves for a long time, I mostly work in live 480v 3 phase. I have never had gloves or a suit, what is the life expectancy and how should I store them?


I assume you are screwing with us but if you really are doing 480V hot work with no PPE you are in direct violation of OSHA, CalOSHA, and the NFPA 70E (Which CalOSHA strictly enforces). 

I suggest you read up on the rules for when energized work is even permitted and on the rare time it is, what PPE requirements are befor eyou find yourself in a burn unit.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Store them in the bag, fingers up & lightly powered.
> Inspect before each use and test as required.
> 
> Here we swap the gloves every 6 months.
> ...


We do the exact same thing, swap out after six months and have tested, orange and black gloves. Only difference is we use cementex for supply and testing.


----------



## da6d (Jan 28, 2011)

It sure is scary reading about folks who think they can buy safety.


----------



## Snacktime (Jun 16, 2012)

Every last bit I can buy, worked in a grain plant built in 1920s just added in disconnect with breakers. 90 years old wire in a confined space, want to join in?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

these provide the least loss of tactility>


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> these provide the least loss of tactility>
> 
> http://www.paintpalautomotiveltd.com/images/latex%20gloves.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I knew a guy who was working hot in a cabinet with those. Had a nice little arc blow up in his face, they caught fire and melted to his hands.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

ilikepez said:


> I knew a guy who was working hot in a cabinet with those. Had a nice little arc blow up in his face, they caught fire and melted to his hands.


We are required to wear the appropriate arc flash gear to do anything energized or has the potential to be energized, but good to know anyway.

I can't stand working in latex gloves, I probably go through 20 pairs a day easily, they rip and snag on everything. Not to mention how much your hands sweat in them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nowadays, no matter what brand of rubbers and overgloves you buy, they're all made by the same couple companies. I always preferred White Rubber brand for rubbers, but they're a Salisbury company now. I always stuck with Salisbury overgloves. I like the gloves to fit very snugly. I tried out a pair of some blue rubber gloves at a supply house one time, and they were pretty awesome. Probably a Salisbury product. Very flexible and had good tactile feel.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Salisbury and Kuntz ? leather protectors 
and chicken steve you cant resize that photo that was ridiculous


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think Salisbury has a monopoly in this country on the rubbers.

-John


----------



## Phillips05 (Jan 26, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Nowadays, no matter what brand of rubbers and overgloves you buy, they're all made by the same couple companies. I always preferred White Rubber brand for rubbers, but they're a Salisbury company now. I always stuck with Salisbury overgloves. I like the gloves to fit very snugly. I tried out a pair of some blue rubber gloves at a supply house one time, and they were pretty awesome. Probably a Salisbury product. Very flexible and had good tactile feel.


I am also a White Rubber fan, but you're right they're now a Salisbury subsidiary.


----------

